# Goblin oder Gnomeningi



## dart0r (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Man kann sich ja kaum entscheiden was man später sein will Goblin oder Gnomen ingi. Meine Frage: Kann man als Gnomen Ingi auch Granaten benutzen? und die Brille bauen mit 350? Wäre echt nice wenn jemand mir das sagen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im vorraus - mfg


----------



## cleheinrich (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Brille kann man als Gnomen- und Gobliningenieur bauen, man kann als gnomeningi auch granaten bauen, aber als goblin glaub ich reilich mehr sachen die explodieren. Als Gnomeningenieur kannst du viele lustige sachen bauen,zum Beispiel den Weltvergrößerer.Ich bin Gnomeningi, aber ich glaub wenn ich mich nochmal entscheiden könnte würde ich gobliningenieur werden


----------



## dart0r (25. Dezember 2007)

Ab wann kann man sich entscheiden? Habe Ingi auf 300 zurzeit!
Ich spiele zurzeit Hexenmeister und ich hab ja auch schon oft gesehen wie manche diesen Gürtel benutzen aber Gobliningi wäre ja für einen hexenmeister nicht so von bedeutung, Gnomeningi doch schon eher!


----------



## dart0r (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie kann ich Gnomen Ingi werden! Ich war BB der hat nichts, ich war OG der gibt mir nichts! Keine ahnung was ich machen soll! HELP


----------



## Grimmrog (4. Januar 2008)

ok, also wie genau das mit gnomeningi bei hirde ist, weiß ich nicht, mach als hexer ruhig gobliningi, lohnt sich wegen des Raketenwerfers, soweit ich weiß, bekommt man eine quest das man zu jemanden gehen soll, mit dem rdet man udn man bekommt einen zettel, den muss man unterschrieben und dann abgeben, danach muss man ne Quest machen, diverse Ingisachen abgeben, und danach ist man dann goblin oder gnomeningi. Auf jedenfall muss man son zettel den man bekommt unterschreiben!!! Mein Hexer ist auch Gobliningi udn der raketenwerfer ist erste Sahne ^^


----------

